# Baltimore Thos. B. Carroll Whiskey



## Staunton Dan (Nov 2, 2007)

I dug this one yesterday and would like to know a little about it. It's a   BIM pint and dates to the TOC era.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's the photo.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 2, 2007)

All I know is that it is a whiskey, and not worth a lot.  I've had a few different varients of the bottle.  Still like to dig them!


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 3, 2007)

Tique's right, one of Baltimore's most common whiskies.  The Baltimore book doesn't list it as THOS. but that has to be a typo as they are just as common as THOMAS.  I found an SCA one like yours on the surface this year.  Baltimore had a lot of these whisky shapes and a lot of people think they are a medicine bottle, still don't know what the shape is called - I quess rectangular half pint.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 3, 2007)

There has gotta be some info out there as he was major distributer... I'd be interested to see what you could come up with...


----------



## marjorie040 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi tigue710,
 I found this information on a google search for Thomas Carroll whiskey.

  From 1872 until 1919, Thomas G. Carroll and Son were kept busy turning out Baltimore Club Rye, Carrollâ€™s Carrollton and Return Rye. 

 This is from a Style magazine article from 2004 on Baltimore whiskeys . 
 Here is the link if you care to read it.
http://www.baltimorestyle.com/index.php/style/food_article/f_whiskey_so04/
 Regards,


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Marjorie, pretty good informative article, but the tip of the iceburg I suppose about MD and PA whisky.  It's great to know what these company's famous brands were.  Most of these bottles also had a paper label and those can be full of great information and flavor.  1872 to prohibition is a pretty good run, no wonder there's a bunch of them out there.  Would be cool to know what brand each was.  I think there was a labeled Carroll on ebay not too long ago.  I wonder if the 1872 bottles looked the same as later? Like you say they named a brand after Charles Carroll of Carrollton one of the signers of the Declaration of Independence so they may have been related to him. There are counties in thirteen states named after this Marylander. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting article, I honestly had never heard of Maryland rye, but I wonder if it was the key ingredient in most bitters as apposed to bourbon.   I can imagine a bunch of of irate brewers who had been testing the merchandise reaping redemption on the tax man though! Imagine Washington had to send a force the size of the entire continental army when we won the Revolutionary war...  I wonder if what could be found in that encampment!  Ripe age for pitkin flasks and what not!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2007)

Every one bookmark this site, it's great.
 http://www.pre-pro.com/ 
 and here's the Carroll pages.
http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/view_glass.php?sid=KWS549


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 4, 2007)

That puts it in the 1907-1919 time period. This is a hand blown bottle so it probably dates nearer to the 1907 date. I also found this candy in the same layer of dirt. It has a patent date of 1904.  Thanks for the site.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice little candy lantern.  Thanks for the research Cows.  There's a couple MD whisky articles on ths Baltimore Antique Bottle Club website:

http://www.baltimorebottleclub.org/newsletter.htm


----------



## baskitman1@gmail.com (Feb 27, 2016)

I found the same exact bottle in building my house in Baltimore's Fells Point neighborhood.  New to bottle collecting.  What does BIM pint mean and "dates to the TOC era".  Did you learn anything more this particular bottle since that post?


----------



## truedigr (Feb 27, 2016)

BIM means blown in mold, which pre-dates the bottle machine ( machine made ). The machine made bottles started somewhere around 1914. TOC means turn of the century or basically 1900. RC


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 27, 2016)

TOLC (turn of last century) now.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 27, 2016)

Actually the automatic bottle machine was patented in 1906, and was in use in the major glasshouses as early as 1910, so that dates your bottle as being pre 1910 at least, although it could be newer as all glasshouses didn't go to bottle machines until as late as the 1920s it is subjective to glasshouses and procedures. Also there was a San Francisco whiskey dealer in the t.o.c. era that sold a brand called Carroll Rye, in a tanker style amber bottle, probably the same whiskey....Andy


----------

